

Joe Biden campaign accepting Bitcoin donations - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.coindesk.com/political-group-backing-joe-biden-starts-accepting-bitcoin/?utm_content=buffer8d023&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
kailuowang
is it me or this title is a bit misleading compared to the original "Political
Group Backing Joe Biden Starts Accepting Bitcoin"

~~~
dragonwriter
The current HN title ("Joe Biden campaign accepting Bitcoin donations") is,
indeed, completely false (and not at all what the linked article reports), as
such a campaign neither exists nor is referred to by the source article.

